# Phenom II x4 940 OC



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi :smile:

I got my CPU running at 3.4 GHz atm @ 1.4V and i just put a Corsair H70 on it... running about 37 C, ish, while idle... (big upgrade from stock cooler running like 50 C idle :laugh Trying to get my OC upto 4 GHz if possible buy my attempts seem to have failed.

Hoping my CPU hasn't gone anti-OC from when the temp hit 70 C with the gay stock cooler...

Anyway, system specs,

Case: Antec Twelve Hundred
Motherboard: Asus M4N82 Deluxe
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 940
CPU Cooler: Corsair H70
RAM: 8GB DRR2 Corsair Dominator + Airflow Fan (4 x 2GB - 1066MHz DDR2-1066/PC2-8500 - DDR2 SDRAM - 240-pin DIMM - MPN: TWIN2X40968500C5DF) 
Graphics Card: Nvidia GTX 275
Network Card: Killer Xeno Pro
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Power Supply: Corsair TX850

Thanks
Derisive


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Whats your FSB and multiplier?


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

200 and x17

Whenever I've tried to go higher though i seem to constantly get blue screen when stressing


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you have a unlocked multiplier? You should but I don't know if there is a non Black Edition 940.


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah its unlocked


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok first things first up your voltage to 1.45V and increase your multiplier to 18 or 18.5 and see if its stable.


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Upped the voltage to 1.45V and multiplier to 18 and got blue screened. After restart it was saying my system start up was corrupted or something and was saying to launch system restore, but trying that would just result in another blue screen and trying to load windows would say "Starting Windows" and just as the logo was about to start the PC would restart itself.

Lowered the multiplier down to 17 and ran the system restore, back online now


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You must have gotten a bad stepping from AMD, this happens sometimes, how long ago did you buy your CPU?


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Got it from scan.co.uk around january 2010


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You would not happen to know what stepping or batch you got and the date on the chip do you?


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

CPU-z shows Stepping: 2, Date i dont know


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah most likely you got one of the original batches and it's just not stable at higher speeds. This happens every now and then, I myself got 2 of the original Phenom II X2 550 that would not unlock to quads.


----------



## Derisive (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah sucks, I'll try again later after work to see if it blue screens again (without the windows startup error)


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try reducing your multiplier and increasing your FSB but remember when ocing your FSB you are increasing you RAM speed as well.


----------

